# '22 MO PG Robert Martin III (2/22/22)



## pbutler218

*Point Guard*
St Louis (MO) Christian Brothers

*Ht: *5'9" | *Wt: *160 lbs






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486181724384120835


----------



## BrokerZ

Looks like he also offers from St. Louis, UAPB, and Louisiana-Monroe.


----------



## bluestreak




----------



## bluestreak

I would be really surprised if Travis Ford stays with this guy -  doesn't fit the SLU guard profile at all. This kid started at CBC (storied St. Louis high school) as a freshman. Haven't seen him play in person, so just going by hearsay, but the kid is lightening quick.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> I would be really surprised if Travis Ford stays with this guy -  doesn't fit the SLU guard profile at all. This kid started at CBC (storied St. Louis high school) as a freshman. Haven't seen him play in person, so just going by hearsay, but the kid is lightening quick.



I was curious about that. I wonder if people didn't even look into him because he got that SLU offer early and people just didn't want to "recruit against" Ford for a local kid?


----------



## bluestreak

Ford has a real uneven record of recruiting local STL kids. Charlie Spoonhour pretty much walled off the area when he was at SLU, but Rick Majerus liked to go national.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> Looks like he also offers from St. Louis, UAPB, and Louisiana-Monroe.



pretty disparate list of schools that have offered...


----------



## bluestreak

Some of the current players that Ford whiffed on:

Ryan Kalkbrenner, Creighton
The freshman from Trinity Catholic in north St. Louis County was a two-time All-State selection in Missouri. At 7-feet tall, he leads his team in blocks (37) and averages 6.4 points in 13.9 minutes per game.


Kobe Clark, Georgetown
Another freshman from St. Louis, Clark, doesn't see much action during games for the Big East Tournament champs. The Vashon High School graduate has started one game for the Hoyas this season.

Aaron Cook, Gonzaga
The redshirt senior from Westminster Christian is playing his first year for the current No. 1 team in the nation. He was a top talent in the Missouri Valley Conference for Southern Illinois before transferring after a hand injury. He's a key player coming off the bench who averages 4.4 points per game.


Javon Pickett, Missouri
The junior from Belleville East is a very strong sixth man for the Tigers. He averages 6.2 points, but had a huge game with 14 points in the Illinois bragging rights game to upset the now No. 1 seed.


Mark Smith, Missouri
One of three Smith's for Mizzou, this senior is the former Mr. Basketball and Gatorade Player of the Year in Illinois at Edwardsville High School. He averages just under 10 points per game and averages 28.2 minutes per game this season.


Jeremiah Tilmon, Missouri
This senior big man from East St. Louis might be Mizzou's most important player if the Tigers have any hope of a deep tournament run. He was named to the second-team All-SEC this year with 7 rebounds and 9.7 points per game.


Torrence Watson, Missouri
The Whitfield School grad has made an appearance in nearly all of Mizzou's contents this season and will be an important piece if any starters get into foul trouble.


Caleb Love, North Carolina
This freshman from CBC has proven to be the best player on the court at times for the Tar Heels this season. He's averaging 10.5 points this year, but has had multiple 20-or-more point performances this season.


Thomas Bell III, North Texas
Good luck to any opposing player that has to go against this senior from Cahokia High School in the paint. He leads his team in blocked shots (30), and averages 5.8 rebounds and 10.3 points per game.


E.J. Liddell, Ohio State
The sophomore from Belleville West is the second-leading scorer on a team that some see as a sleeper pick to win the National Championship. He also leads the Buckeyes in rebounding and was named First Team All-Big Ten this year.


Courtney Ramey, Texas
If this junior guard from Webster Groves gets hot, look out. He averages 12.6 points per game, including a 28-point performance where he made seven 3's against West Virginia. He's one of the key ball handlers for the Longhorns and they say good guard play goes a long way in the tourney.


Yahuza Rasas, Texas Southern
The St. Mary's graduate is an imposing figure off the bench at 6' 7" and 200 pounds. He averages nearly five rebounds per game in only 19 minutes. He hasn't quite played up to his potential though this season after he was named a Preseason All-SWAC First Team Honoree.


Levi Stockard III, VCU
The senior out of Vashon High School transferred to the Rams from Kansas State and in his first year has provided important minutes in the paint for the Atlantic 10 runners up.


----------



## pbutler218

Now offered by Simmons at EIU.


----------



## TreeTop

I'd like to bring up the question of how many scholarships we have remaining for next year, but I'm not sure anyone knows that...especially with the possibility of Key returning, and Neese having the option for an extra year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> I'd like to bring up the question of how many scholarships we have remaining for next year, but I'm not sure anyone knows that...especially with the possibility of Key returning, and Neese having the option for an extra year.



We have 0 currently if Neese returns. * So offering a '22 kid likely means someone is leaving.






						2022-2023 Eligibility Chart
					

Senior Eligibility (6) G Cooper Neese G Cameron Henry G Trenton Gibson F Courvoisier McCauley F Kailex Stephens C Cade McKnight  Junior Eligibility (2) G Zach Hobbs G Xavier Bledson  Sophomore Eligiblity (3) G Julian Larry G Cameron Crawford F Jayson Kent G Masen Miller !  Freshman Eligiblity...



					sycamorepride.com
				




* The only other consideration is if any of our guys are eligible for the COVID waiver. In that case, anyone that was on our roster and missed a year could count as a scholarship in addition to the 13. At least that is how I understand it but the NCAA has been so incredibly vague here with what has been released publicly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487269015546384384


----------



## meistro

Would sure like to see a bigger point guard, but I'll trust our coaches.


----------



## Bluethunder

Can’t imagine this isn’t between State and St Louis. No disrespect to EIU but with the offense Simmons runs, can’t see a young man with this kid’s skills wanting to play there.


----------



## CardLake49

Didn't Baby Barnes play at Christian Brothers?? Maybe he can give us some help on this kid.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We got him!!!


----------



## CardLake49

IndyTreeFan said:


> We got him!!!


You got proof?


----------



## CardLake49

IndyTreeFan said:


> We got him!!!


Hot damn we did!!!!!!


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496320861485293572


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> Didn't Baby Barnes play at Christian Brothers?? Maybe he can give us some help on this kid.



Yeah, I made mention of that when he got his offer. CBC is coached by Justin Tatum, who is Celtic's star Jayson Tatum's dad. But that team is always loaded so I hope we keep going to that well.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I made mention of that when he got his offer. CBC is coached by Justin Tatum, who is Celtic's star Jayson Tatum's dad. But that team is always loaded so I hope we keep going to that well.


Wait a minute. The coach in the video is Tatum's dad?? He looked like an NFL tight end. And yes we need to keep that line open.


----------



## Bluethunder

Welcome aboard Robert. Looking forward to seeing you in blue!


----------



## treeman

Welcome aboard Robert! Glad to have you!


----------



## BankShot

How does Martin compare w/ Shamar Givance of UE?


----------



## TreeTop

Excellent news!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> Wait a minute. The coach in the video is Tatum's dad?? He looked like an NFL tight end. And yes we need to keep that line open.



Yep. 

If you also want to feel old like me, Martin's CBC backcourt partner is Larry Hughes... Jr.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep.
> 
> If you also want to feel old like me, Martin's CBC backcourt partner is Larry Hughes... Jr.


Stop it. I can't.


----------



## bluestreak

This young man is really, really good and a CBC recruiting channel can pay real dividends in the future. In addition, CBC players are usually good citizens and students


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496577440990248960


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496386756610084868


----------



## BrokerZ

Welcome to the family, Rob!  Looks like we have a true PG and a good ballhandler, which is desperately needed.


----------



## sycamorebacker

CardLake49 said:


> Stop it. I can't.


And Manute Bol's grandson is on the team.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> And Manute Bol's grandson is on the team.


Holy smokes man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Posted this in the Rich recruiting profile, but it features Martin (#1 in gold) in it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499128588657995776


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502767962633211910

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502830094599004160


----------



## Bluethunder

CBC holds off SLUH, makes third semifinal appearance in four seasons
					

ST. CHARLES — Larry Hughes Jr. was headed to the basket whether Zach Ortwerth was there or not.




					www.stltoday.com
				




Martin scored 27 in the game. Was also named conference player of the year earlier this month.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Going for another state title tomorrow.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504588704450592773


----------



## Blue Streaker

is this game available to stream?


----------



## DyedBlue

If Rob Martin has 70% of the impact of Jacob Gilyard of the Richmond Spiders, he will be an ISU Hall of Fame PLayer

Jacob Gilyard:   Graduate Student;  5'9" tall and 160 lbs.   A10 Tournament  Most Outstanding Player in 2022;   NCAA Div 1 All Time Career Steals Leader;  
.............................Pts/game..... Assists....Turnovers... FG%.....3Pt%............Steals...........Rbds/game
2022 stats.........13.6...............195................58...............40............37................108...................3.5
Previous Seasons...13.2.......584...............226.............45.4........36.3.............358......................2.76


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blue Streaker said:


> is this game available to stream?



I did ask their hoops account. No response yet.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MSHSAA TV
					

MSHSAA TV | Live and On-Demand Video Streaming from the Missouri State High School Activities Association




					www.mshsaa.tv


----------



## dino

State champs!


----------



## BankShot

dino said:


> State champs!


Great clips, Dino!


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## IndyTreeFan

Congratulations Rob Martin - Missouri Class 6 PLAYER OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## child

Outstanding looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## bluestreak

Now that the roster log jam has cleared, I think we know who JS wants at PG.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Forgive my ignorance, but when can we get him signed?  Is anyone else concerned that we don't have his signature on the line yet?


----------



## jben

He is unsigned........??????  IMO....not a good thing, if true.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueBleeder said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but when can we get him signed?  Is anyone else concerned that we don't have his signature on the line yet?


IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## sycamorebacker

jben said:


> He is unsigned........??????  IMO....not a good thing, if true.


If he is signed, it was illegal unless he signed in Nov and they didn't announce it.


----------



## pbutler218

D1 college basketball athletes can begin signing letters of intent beginning April 13 through May 18.


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone know when this kid is going to officially sign with us?


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State men's basketball has signed Rob Martin (5-10/160/St. Louis, Mo./Christian Brothers) to a national letter of intent for the upcoming season head coach Josh Schertz announced Wednesday.

More...


----------



## pbutler218




----------



## CardLake49

"He loves to work, loves to compete, and cares deeply about winning, so in a nutshell, he's wired exactly like we want our players to be and is a perfect fit for our program."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> "He loves to work, loves to compete, and cares deeply about winning, so in a nutshell, he's wired exactly like we want our players to be and is a perfect fit for our program."



Almost like they wanted a man of culture.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> Almost like they wanted a man of culture.


Right. Quotes like this get me excited about the future. Ya never know until you see guys in the floor but my level of optimism for next year is pretty high.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516908607928946688


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519415763165224965


----------



## child

Best of luck, play big, and be big on and off the floor.


----------

